# I'm new



## Mantiskeeper0419 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi I have been raising chinese and carolina mantids for about 10 years.

I almost gave it up until I found this forum.

I look forward to learning more about my favorite hobby!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome. I suggest trying some new and different species. You will like the hobby more then.


----------



## Mantiskeeper0419 (Sep 5, 2005)

My wife is Lorriekay, she helped me get into a couple of diferent breeds... PW's and Stick mantis thanks to Yen Saw and African mantis ooth Thanks to Sheldon.

We are becoming extensivley involved, and hope we get to the point of breeder/ seller status.

It is great to be part of this forum!!


----------

